# Sidewalk guy looking for wrok in Chicago



## chicagojoe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sidewalk guy looking for work in Chicago*

Trying to find anyone who needs an sidewalk guy for their crew. I have a reliable vehicle and 2 snowblowers. A single stage and dual stage that are tuned up and ready to go.

Joe
773-858-7179


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

depending on where at in chicago you are, i got you work for sure. 

Call me
815-560-1648

thanks
Nate


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would love to see this post for Toronto! I am sure you will have no problem finding a company to work for.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Where are you located in Chicago?


----------



## chicagojoe (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm on the southwest side of Chicago. Right by Midway Airport.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

got work in McCook, still no call. 

thanks
Nate


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1115504 said:


> I would love to see this post for Toronto! I am sure you will have no problem finding a company to work for.


There was a guy on our weather thread that wanted work in my area but his signiture said H8T2WRK. Go figure

I would love to see that though the guy would have more job offers than he would know what to do with.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice talkin to you Joe, hope we can work together. im always looking for good responsible people

thanks again

Nate


----------

